# Where to get plus size gear.



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions where one might purchase ladies plus size neoprene shorts? or something similar for rafting?

Thanks.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out NRS. They carry XXL in ladies neoprene shorts. Their men's shorts go to 4XL. They also carry the Grizzly shortie wetsuit that has a large range of sizes.
KJ


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## goldtown (Jul 2, 2011)

Sierra Trading Post might have what you want- they tend to sell at either end of the spectrum (XS and XL) since they do overstocks and closeout items. I have gotten some of my river gear there, and I know they stock neoprene stuff.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Buy neoprene by the roll, and take it to a seamstress! 

(Not affiliated with the site below; I'll probably use them when the time comes though.)
Neoprene Fabric, Sheets and Neoprene Rubber

With how much even just a short-sleeve hydroskin shirt costs, it gets you thinking...


----------

